# Seneca



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys whats Seneca looking like is it muddy or staind. And any idea on water temps


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Not muddy it's fairly clear Temp about 48


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

anyone know the water temp and/or water clarity?


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't say about the water temp but the lake water has been high and above the launch all week and 2' waves. So much wind the water is all stirred up. I've seen several boats put in and not stay long or hide in the bays from the wind.
Their letting out water at the rate of 1' per day but it's coming in fast. Saturday should be a good day. Fish and Game has been sinking Christmas trees but even there's behind because of the weather.
(If you see all of those white floats) across the lake they are seismic sensors for the oil and gas fracking test's going on. They should be out by the end of the month.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Was out yesterday. Water is muddy in the upper end. Around the dam its a little stained but fishable. About 4 inches of the concrete ramps showing. Courtesy docks are flooded. Avg water temp was 57.


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Was out yesterday got a couple nice crappie 2 saugeye 1 white bass and a cat lost several at the boat cousin lost 2 nice eyes


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

I fished the saugeye turny Sat. every one came in with limits. our big fish of the turny was a three lb male. the females just weren't biting. a lot of fish caught.. shallow 3-7fow. visibility was 2-3ft. water temp was 58deg. in morning. and was 64deg. when we left at 4. wish I would have brought. Sun block. I am fried!!! eastern Ohio saugeye club. next turny. piedmont may 16th.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

The courtesy dock's are in now at the main public launch. The wind was howling
today on the lake with waves 3' high. If the weather don't ease up I'll miss the crappie spawn bite. Water is decent and at full pool. Saw several boats out today but all were fighting the wind.


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

By the lake today and the wind has put some color back in the water compared to how it looked monday. Still looks pretty good though. Fished monday and marked all kinds of fish from 8-13 feet but only one saugeye would bite.


----------

